# Trading My Nintendo Download Codes in TBT Marketplace (ALLOWED TITLES LIST)



## Justin (May 7, 2016)

My Nintendo is Nintendo's new loyalty rewards program where you can earn free games by playing and purchasing Nintendo games. Generally, the trading of download codes is prohibited on The Bell Tree by our standard rules, however we allow select download codes to be traded if they can be obtained freely through My Nintendo. Follow this guide to know what is and isn't allowed in the marketplace.

*Platinum Points:* These points can be obtained through playing Nintendo mobile games like Miitomo, logging into Nintendo services like the eShop and Miiverse, and by connecting social media accounts. As these points are obtained through actions that do not involve real money, *download code rewards obtainable with Platinum Points are allowed to be traded on The Bell Tree and are exempt from our standard rules on items representative of real money.*

*Gold Points:* These points can only be obtained through purchasing Nintendo digital games on the Nintendo eShop with real money. As these points are solely obtained through actions that involve real money, *download code rewards obtainable with Gold Points are not allowed to be traded on The Bell Tree following our standard rules on items representative of real money.*

*Notes:*
_1. At this time, rewards are only obtainable with either Platinum or Gold Points, not both. If this changes in the future, we will revise our policy accordingly depending on what is available.
2. Download codes will be prohibited approximately one month after the reward is no longer obtainable from My Nintendo. This is considered the 30 day window.
3. Discount coupons on My Nintendo are linked directly to accounts without codes and cannot be traded anyway, so they are not listed here._


----------



## TheTangySkitty (May 8, 2016)

Interesting.


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2016)

TheTangySkitty said:


> Interesting.



inb4 btb/tbt bells inflation yet again...


----------



## Zane (May 10, 2016)

Moko said:


> inb4 btb/tbt bells inflation yet again...



nah u can't get anything good with platinum points


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2016)

Zane said:


> nah u can't get anything good with platinum points



kek, i guess. not as bad and those ****ing full-game codes trading for pixels, smh.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2016)

*New reward added to exemptions list!
*

Theme - Bravely Second End Layer (New Faces) _- 100 Platinum Points, available until 7/31/2016_

*Reward moved from available inside 30-day window list to expired past 30-day window list!
*

Flipnote Studio 3D _- Free, available until 5/1/2016_




			
				6/2/2016 Update said:
			
		

> *My Nintendo Platinum Download Codes Currently Exempted*
> 
> 
> My Nintendo Picross: The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess _- 1000 Platinum Points, available until 10/1/2016_
> ...


----------



## Justin (Jun 15, 2016)

*New reward added to exemptions list!
*

My Nintendo Theme 3: Link _- 200 Platinum Points, available until ???_




			
				6/15/2016 Update said:
			
		

> *My Nintendo Platinum Download Codes Currently Exempted*
> 
> 
> My Nintendo Picross: The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess _- 1000 Platinum Points, available until 10/1/2016_
> ...


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Sep 4, 2017)

honestly the only good thing was wario ware I played it to death


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Nov 26, 2017)

I thought that one theme was cool 
but unless I'm blind I see no tbt 
ohhhhh wellll moving on


----------



## Trip_Away (Aug 4, 2018)

Event Pokemons is allowed?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Event Pokemons codes is allowed?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2018)

Trip_Away said:


> Event Pokemons/codes is allowed?


(edited the quote for easier reply)

As long as it doesn't require a purchase, then yes you can sell them for TBT. If you have to spend RLC money on it then it's not allowed. It's basically in the rules up there. 

If you mean those mainly Japanese ones that requires a purchase like pre-booking things I'd assume we're not allowed to sell those either since you have to buy things > can't sell for TBT. I guess you can redeem it yourself and give away or trade for another Pok?mon though.


----------



## empirre (Nov 11, 2018)

Can I get the warioware touched download code?


----------

